# MK4 manual transmissions guide.



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

What manual transmissions did MK4 Jetta/Golf/GTis came with ? 

Are all manual 5 speeds the same (2.0/VR6/TDI) and/or interchangeable? 

I know the shift linkage differs even between the 5 speeds, are they interchangeable? 

Has 5 speed to 6 speed swap been done before?

I will search but if someone has some knowledge and experience please share.


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

MkIV vehicles came with an 02J 5sp. I believe some models started getting an 02M 6sp late in their life cycle.

different gear ratios for every model.

TDI/2.0/1.8T all had same bellhousing.

VR6 had a unique bell housing.

1.8T and VR6 had 108mm output flange.

2.0 and TDI had 100mm output flange.

Almost every 02J has the same cable shift linkage. early versions were slightly different in the shift tower. 

Most were hydraulic clutch, Eurovan is one example of cable clutch.

5sp 02J to 6sp 02M is doable and relatively straight forward. There is also the option to add a 6th gear to the 02J. A couple companies sell kits, and there were also a couple rare examples of stock 02J 6sp transmissions from the factory.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

rstolz said:


> 1.8T and VR6 had 108mm output flange.


Early VR6 and 1.8T will also have 100mm output flanges.


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg_J said:


> basically this.
> 
> any car that has a 4cyl, will swap trans with any other 4cyl car. be it 5 or 6spd.
> 
> ...





ajnardo said:


> MK4s came with an O2J (5 Speed) and O2M (6 speed).
> 
> I might be wrong, but I believe all all O2Js are interchangeable and that the O2J will bolt up to a O2M but not vise versa, without modification or swapping the bell housings.
> 
> ...





MechEngg said:


> 4 cylinder bell housings are interchangeable between 4 cylinders
> 6 cylinder bell housings are interchangeable between 6 cylinders
> 
> Gearing is different between vr6/1.8t/2.0/tdi and varied from almost year to year as well
> ...


Couple more posts from another thread.


----------



## swisstyles (May 25, 2007)

rstolz said:


> MkIV vehicles came with an 02J 5sp. I believe some models started getting an 02M 6sp late in their life cycle.
> 
> different gear ratios for every model.
> 
> ...


Assuming I have an 02J, then how would this work? I read at SQSracing.com (manual to sequential conversion shop in England) last week that the gearboxes for the MK4 transmissions don't have any extra room in the back.

I have a MK4 VR6 and am about to swap in a second transmission because 1st gear on the original is broken, and reverse is inaccessible after the engine is warm. I was thinking of keeping the original one to rebuild/upgrade to sequential. If it's possible for me to add the 6th gear, then it would be worth it for me to go that route..... There's a transmission shop where I live, so I could definitely hand it over to them with instructions on how to do it if it was available.


----------

